# Fotos da Minha Estação (Pluviómetro)



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Dez 2012 às 22:49)

Apresento neste tópico, pelo menos 2 fotos do meu _*pluviómetro*_ e as suas condições de instalação. ( Aproveitei o tópico do *HotSpot*, _*"Fotos da Minha Estação (Sensor de Temperatura/Humidade)"*_ )

Se quiserem partilhem aqui o vosso, também












- Oregon Scientific WMR88
- 2,5m sobre o solo´
- 6m da parede mais próxima 
- Livre de obstáculos (telhados, telheiros, candeeiros de rua, etc...)
- Poste onde está fixo, bem preso ao muro (Não abana)
- Nivelado


----------

